# Programando la BIOS



## hexujap (Oct 1, 2005)

Estoy tratando de recuperar mi BIOS, pero ahora logre cargar el programa, grabarlo en la MEMORIA ATMEL 29C010A, pero el programa que uso en la universidad LEAC me permite grabar en diferentes formatos, yo lo guarde en .exe, pero no funciono al ponerlo en la tarjeta madre de mi PC. Al parecer habra que seguir probando entre varios modos de grabación. 

Que opinan ustedes?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 1, 2005)

Normalmente para grabar las memorias se utiliza  el formato hexadecimal o el binario: .hex o .bin, prueba con estos formatos. Si no funciona, seguro no estas cargando el programa correcto.


----------



## hexujap (Oct 2, 2005)

ok, creo que se entendio mal la pregunta. Yo tengo el archivo del BIOS osea, el software en un archivo .BIN, yo lo cargo en mi programador de la universidad que se llama LEAC, pero hay varias maneras de cargarlo, diciendo que es un .exe un ms-dos, un HEX etc, osea, el programa da como varias opciones, entonces uno lo carga como un .exe porque si nos ponemos a pensar, creo que yo, el BIOS deberia ser un ejecutable, entonces el carga en pantalla el codigo Hexadecimal y al lado su Codigo Alfanumerico, y luego uno lo graba y listo. Pero ya me di cuenta que no funciono. Entonces alli es donde pido la opinión de ustedes.


----------



## vilshof (Oct 14, 2005)

hola como estan.

bueno pasando al tema de tu famosa bios, a mi me paso un caso similar tratamos de reparar la memoria corrupta pero nos fue un dolor de cabeza.
opte por lo mejor fui a un desarme y busque un modelo de memoria parecida o compatible y problema resuelto.

si te preguntas como es esto tu memoria tiene un código de la serie de programación.
revisa en la pagina del diseñador de ese tipo de memoria y veras cual es compatible o incluso en el manual de tu placa madre.


----------

